#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct admission in Anna University colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012

## vijaythakur

Hi

I am an experienced and an expert counselor for engineering direct admissions in Anna University

Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota or through Donation" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) in Anna Universityaffiliated colleges.

Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)








  Similar Threads: Direct admission in kurukshetra University colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012 Direct admission in Rajiv Gandhi Technical University colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012 Direct admission in Nagpur University colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012 Direct admission in PUNE UNIVERSITY colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012 Direct admission in PTU colleges in BTECH/BE in 2012

----------

